# happy birthday owdoggy!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the title says it all! I saw it was your birthday on FB

So have a fun day

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> the title says it all! I saw it was your birthday on FB
> 
> So have a fun day
> 
> Jo xxx


yeah happy birthday u lightweight looking forward to a drink or two with u in the near future keep taking them good pics you have been putting on here very good shots by the way.
regards shaun n tina


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> yeah happy birthday u lightweight looking forward to a drink or two with u in the near future keep taking them good pics you have been putting on here very good shots by the way.
> regards shaun n tina


Shaun, please tell me that isnt a picture of Tina on your profile picture??????

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Shaun, please tell me that isnt a picture of Tina on your profile picture??????
> 
> Jo xx


i wish lol 









thats my baby in benidorm last year


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i wish lol
> 
> View attachment 694
> 
> ...


Your baby is much prettier and certainly better proportioned!!! You really wouldnt know what to do with "your profile picture" once the novelty had worn off... Imagine her ironing a shirt 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Your baby is much prettier and certainly better proportioned!!! You really wouldnt know what to do with "your profile picture" once the novelty had worn off... Imagine her ironing a shirt
> 
> Jo xxxx


seeing her on a bouncy castle would be more fun 
trust me i was only joking my mrs is a size 8 just how i like it 
and i would not swap her for all the donkeys in extremes bat cave


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*All together now...*

Happy birthday to you

Happy birthday to you

Happy birthday dear owdoggy

Happy birthday to you


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers m'dears. Rest assured I shall drink to your health


Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Cheers m'dears. Rest assured I shall drink to your health
> 
> 
> Doggy


Hi Doggy,
Well that's done it! now I Will have to go to the local, to toast your health on your birthday, I was not going out today, but now I suppose I have to.
Happy birthday
griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday - Enjoy!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

happy birthday doggy! I'm raising a cold one to you now, m'dear!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

21 again???????

Happy birthday from the Emerald Isle. I'll down a pint of the Black Stuff on your behalf tonight.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Happy birthday you Honda Gayboy!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Happy birthday you Honda Gayboy!
> 
> YouTube - Hondels - Little Honda


Nice one Xtreme, Can't remember who did it originally? griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Nice one Xtreme, Can't remember who did it originally? griz


Only the Hondells did it Griz! Would anybody else _want_ to do it?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you, my little internet pixies, for all the kind wishes.
Here's the "Doggy Blog" for last night (yes, yes, I know you're all saying "Blog??..........boring git" but I'm retired now so it's my job to be boring ......... and I think I'm getting quite good at it)

Sunday May 10th 2009
We went out to the local bar last night to celebrate my birthday and the ache in my head (& wallet) would suggest that I drank to your health on more than one occasion but as I can't remember dancing on the tables in me scraggies it would seem that I haven't disgraced myself with the locals .......... however, full recollection of events is a little on the patchy side at the moment so watch this space

I like to try & learn something from every experience and last night I learnt that:

1) Pedro (the bar owner) does a fraction of the work his missus does in the bar.

2) Grandad, who is well over eighty and going in for his cataract operation next week, still has an eye for the ladies.

3) The husband of the British woman we were talking to is a complete knob.

4) Hippy Steve the Builder (no, not Bob) sometimes talks, what is to me, utter bollox about natural power cells & stuff but is a really sound guy for all of that.

5) When I'm drunk I am convinced that money grows on trees.

All in all a good night



Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Thank you, my little internet pixies, for all the kind wishes.
> Here's the "Doggy Blog" for last night (yes, yes, I know you're all saying "Blog??..........boring git" but I'm retired now so it's my job to be boring ......... and I think I'm getting quite good at it)
> 
> Sunday May 10th 2009
> ...


so to cut a long story short you can travel all over the world go were ever you want find a nice bar and still be surrounded by idiots !
sounds good to me.
oh and when your drunk money grows on tree's eh
been there many a time matey lol
oh no me wallet ring a bell when u get up this morning with your hangover lol
ive only had a taster can' go full bore yet but your bringing back memories of saterday night with the lads 
oh and grandads got it bang on !
they may look over the hill but watch out for the old if i was 30 years younger look ladies oh the thoughts what go through the old ******s head


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Thank you, my little internet pixies, for all the kind wishes.
> Here's the "Doggy Blog" for last night (yes, yes, I know you're all saying "Blog??..........boring git" but I'm retired now so it's my job to be boring ......... and I think I'm getting quite good at it)
> 
> Sunday May 10th 2009
> ...



Bless!! Glad you had a good night, Now go to bed and sleep it off . you´re awake far too early 

Jo xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Only the Hondells did it Griz! Would anybody else _want_ to do it?


Heard the song years`ago, but never seen the video or heard of the group, never mind. griz


----------

